

Ask HN: Successful marketing channels/forms for your startup/side project? - ericthegoodking

For those who have successful startups what has been the most effective form of marketing?
======
JacobAldridge
If you haven't already, I can recommend reading the book Traction -
[http://tractionbook.com](http://tractionbook.com)

Gabriel and Justin have done a good job of not just identifying marketing
channels loaded with successful case studies, but providing the business
framework for testing them on an ongoing basis to keep "moving the needle".

~~~
ericthegoodking
thanks, i will check out the book

